# Welche Nvidia GTX 470 könnt ihr mir empfehlen?



## kalterjava (26. September 2010)

Hi,

wolte fragen von welchem Hersteller ich obige Grafikkarte kaufen sollte?

Wo ist das beste "Laut-Preis-Leistungsverhältnis" gegeben? 

Eigentlich wollte ich mir die von Colorful GeForce GTX470 
kaufen. Die ist auch preislich am günstigsten, jedoch hat sie anscheinend ein defektes Lüftersteuerungssystem, so dass man den Lüfter manuell in Windows hochdrehen muss, damit sie nicht überhitzt. Kommt für mich somit nicht in Frage.

Dann wäre die Gainward, eine Zotac, PNY, Palit und mein Favorit die Point of View.
Wer hat mit einer GTX 470 Erfahrung gemacht und kann mir ein Hersteller empfehlen?

Danke für alle Beiträge.

Vg
vom kaltenjava


----------



## Bratkartoffel (27. September 2010)

Hallo,

mit der GTX470 hab ich noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht, habe aber schon für Freunde ein paar GTX280 gekauft. Hier war ich mit den Herstellern EVGA und PoV sehr zufrieden. Diese laufen noch immer sehr stabil und leise. Vorallem von EVGA bin ich sehr überzeugt, da diese sehr gute Leistungen bietet, jedoch laufen diese meiner Erfahrung nach etwas lauter als die Modelle der Konkurrenz.

Gruß
BK


----------



## kalterjava (27. September 2010)

@Bratkartoffel
Danke für deine Meinung. Ja, ist schwierig. Schließlich wird diese Karte def. das lauteste Bauteil in meinem Rechner sein 

Hat noch wer andere Meinungen und Erfahrungsberichte?

VG
vom kaltenjava


----------

